# melafix



## edo (Jul 18, 2004)

i was planning to use melafix to heal my gourami but i wasnt sure if it would affect my plants and CO2.
thanx


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

ive had no problems with pimafix, and i believe melafix should be okay too. They are both supposed to be all natural.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have used Melafix several times with no effects on the C02. This product is all natural so it does not harm plants. I have heard accounts that this product even helps the plants growth will using it.


----------

